# A few eeks late but better than never



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

Halloween in amish contry 2012. Frankenstrom put t-n-t off untill nov,but it was still abig hit! Again{ showing my ego} i'am still the house for halloween in towns. The kids loved it and so did their folks. Most of the prop had to be put in storage do to the rain,but ican use them next year. Which mean 2013 should be kick ass!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

We're glad you had Halloween Uncle Wille. A lot of folks like myself had halloween more than a week late. Some had it cancelled altogether. Sounds like you had fun


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

we had a whopping 50 kids .....last year at my old house we had 600 more than that I miss my display


----------

